# Αρχαία μακεδονική γλώσσα



## Ihatemithous (Aug 20, 2012)

Είναι ένα θέμα σχετικό με την εθνικιστική προσέγγιση της γλώσσας και το συναντώ συχνά στην επιχειρηματολογία για την ονομασία της φύρομ.
Έριξα μια ματιά στην http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Αρχαία_μακεδονική_γλώσσα και μου φαίνεται ότι δεν είναι και ξεκάθαρο τι γλώσσα μίλαγαν οι πρόγονοι του Μεγαλέξανδρου. Ούτε καν αν ήταν στην ομάδα των Ελληνικών γλωσσών. 
Έχει κανείς άποψη για το θέμα σήμερα;


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 20, 2012)

Όχι. Δεν υπάρχει τίποτα περισσότερο απ' αυτά που λέει η Wiki. Η αρχαία μακεδονική γλώσσα είναι άγνωστη. Μπορεί και να ήταν ελληνική γλώσσα, μπορεί και όχι.


----------



## SBE (Aug 20, 2012)

Το μόνο 1000% βέβαιο είναι ότι δεν ήταν πρώιμα σλαβομακεδονικά. 
Επίσης, η γλώσσα της άρχουσας τάξης ή της διοίκησης δεν ταυτίζεται απαραίτητα με τη γλώσσα του λαού.

Παρατηρώ πάντως μια μικρή διαφορά της ελληνικής με την αγγλική Βίκι. 
Η ελληνική Βίκι είναι οπαδός του αγνωστικισμού, ενώ στην Αγγλική θεωρείται δεδομένο ότι πρόκειται για ελληνική διάλεκτο. 
Η γαλλική βίκι από την άλλη το αναλύει πιο συνοπτικά, περίπου όπως και το ελληνικό άρθρο και αναφέρει την επιγραφή της Πέλλας, τονίζοντας βεβαίως ότι πρόκειται για ισχυρή ένδειξη, όχι οριστική απόδειξη. 

Οπότε, επειδή μάλλον περιμένεις απαντήσεις, η απάντηση θα ήταν δεν ξέρουμε σίγουρα, υπάρχουν κάποιες ενδείξεις αλλά όχι αποδείξεις ότι ήταν ελληνική διάλεκτος, αλλά ούτως ή άλλως, εγκαταλείφθηκε οριστικά γύρω στο 300 πΧ (άρα έφθινε από πιο παλιά), πολύ πριν εμφανιστούν στη γειτονιά οι Σλάβοι.


----------



## Ihatemithous (Aug 20, 2012)

Καταλαβαίνω ότι μπορεί να βρούμε γραπτά σε μια γλώσσα και οι συγγραφείς να μιλάνε στην πραγματικότητα μια άλλη σαν μητρική τους γλώσσα. Κάτι τέτοιο νομίζω ότι συνέβαινε με τους Αλβανούς που δεν είχαν γραπτή απεικόνιση της γλώσσας τους μέχρι κάποια περίοδο.
Είδα κάπου ότι εμφανίστηκαν σχετικά πρόσφατα κάποιες επιγραφές στην Πιερία, και υπέθεσα ότι ίσως να υπάρχουν νέα στοιχεία που να αποσαφηνίζουν το θέμα. 
Περισσότερο είχα στο μυαλό μου, κάποια προελληνική διάλεκτο ή Ιλλυρική.


----------



## SBE (Aug 20, 2012)

Πρόσεξε όμως: αν εγώ γράψω κάτι στα αγγλικά σήμερα σαν ξένη γλώσσα, θα το γράψω στα "επίσημα" αγγλικά, αλλιώς θα με διορθώσουν εκατό αναγνώστες. Αν όμως πολλοί μαζί αρχίσουμε να μιλάμε δική μας "αγγλική" γλώσσα, αυτή θα εμφανιστεί σε επιγραφές κλπ μόνο όταν θα έχει αποκτήσει αρκετούς οπαδούς ομιλητές. Έτσι μια επιγραφή γραμμένη σε γλώσσα που δεν είναι γνωστή ελληνική διάλεκτος (π.χ. αττική) και που μοιάζει για ελληνική διάλεκτος, είναι ένδειξη ότι η τοπική γλώσσα μοιάζει για ελληνική διάλεκτος- διαφορετική από τις γνωστές. Δε μας λέει βεβαίως πόσοι τη μίλαγαν και τι άλλη γλώσσα χρησιμοποιούσαν, αλλά για να υπάρχει γραμμένη την μιλούσαν αρκετοί. 

Επίσης, το ελληνικό αλφάβητο χρησιμοποιήθηκε για τη γραφή πολλών γειτονικών γλωσσών. Αυτό δε σημαίνει ότι οι γλώσσες είναι ελληνικές.

Οι επιγραφές στην Πιερία μελετήθηκαν το '96 και έχει στοιχεία αναλυτικότερα η γαλλική Βίκι


----------



## SBE (Aug 20, 2012)

Γαλλική Βίκι:
La publication du texte d'une defixio amatoria retrouvée à Pella[1], la plus longue inscription connue dans cette langue, a néanmoins permis de faire progresser le débat, d'une part en suggérant que le macédonien était un dialecte grec, et d'autre part en montrant sa proximité à la fois par rapport au thessalien et aux dialectes du Nord-Ouest[2].

1. L. Dubois, « Une tablette de malédiction de Pella : s'agit-il du premier texte macédonien ? », Revue des Études Grecques, 108, 1995, p. 190-197 ; E. Voutiras, « À propos d'une tablette de malédiction de Pella », REG 109 (1996), 678-682.
2. M. Hatzopoulos, « Le parler des anciens Macédoniens », La Macédoine, Géographie historique, Langue, Cultes et croyances, Institutions, De Boccard, Paris, 2006, p. 35-51.

Κι από την αγγλόφωνη Βίκι Pella curse tablet
To ενδιαφέρον στο άρθρο στο σημείο που αναλύει την επιγραφή με αποσπάσματα από τα συγγράμματα των μελετητών είναι ότι το θεωρούν αναμενόμενο ότι η επιγραφή είναι σε δωρική διάλεκτο και ότι έτσι ανατρέπονται παλιότερες θεωρίες ότι η αρχαία μακεδονική ήταν ιωνική διάλεκτος. Δηλαδή γι' αυτούς το ζήτημα είναι άλλο.


----------



## MelidonisM (Aug 20, 2012)

Ihatemithous said:


> Είδα κάπου ότι εμφανίστηκαν σχετικά πρόσφατα κάποιες επιγραφές στην Πιερία, και υπέθεσα ότι ίσως να υπάρχουν νέα στοιχεία που να αποσαφηνίζουν το θέμα.



Εδώ τον Γενάρη η υπόθεση λεξιλογήθηκε, οι πρώιμες επιγραφές είναι της Μεθώνης, ιωνική αποικία της Ερέτριας· οι παράλιες αποικίες, πλην της κορινθιακής Ποτίδαιας, αρχικά μιλούσαν ιωνικά. Βέβαια με κάτι πομπώδεις τίτλους, όπως Πανέλληνες εις Μεθώνην, λογικό να μπερδευτεί ο κόσμος.


----------



## SBE (Aug 20, 2012)

Εγώ όταν διάβαζα Μεθώνη σκεφτόμουν την πόλη της Μεσσηνίας. :inno::lol:


----------



## pidyo (Aug 21, 2012)

SBE said:


> Η ελληνική Βίκι είναι οπαδός του αγνωστικισμού, ενώ στην Αγγλική θεωρείται δεδομένο ότι πρόκειται για ελληνική διάλεκτο.


Εάν αυτό δεν οφείλεται στο ατελείωτο editing λημμάτων που ασφαλώς ανήκουν στις παράπλευρες απώλειες των ιντερνετικών πολέμων, έχει την εσωτερική λογική του. Έχει γίνει τόση άθλια χρήση της αρχαίας Μακεδονίας στην εθνικιστική δεκαετία του 90 ώστε κάθε φορά που γίνεται αναφορά στην ελληνικότητα ελλοχεύει ο κίνδυνος της εθνικιστικής ταμπέλας. 

Στην πραγματικότητα δεν υπάρχει σοβαρός γλωσσολόγος, αρχαιοϊστορικός, αρχαιολόγος που να αμφισβητεί την ελληνικότητα της αρχαίας μακεδονικής, ούτε σοβαρός επιστήμονας να πιστεύει το σενάριο της εξελληνισμένης ελίτ που μιλούσε διαφορετική γλώσσα από τον λαουτζίκο (οι γλώσσες έχουν την κακή συνήθεια να κάνουν κάποια στιγμή την εμφάνισή τους, ακόμη κι όταν δεν το περιμένει κανείς). Σύμφωνοι, τα πρώιμα τεκμήρια που θα το αποδείκνυαν είναι ελάχιστα, αλλά όσα υπάρχουν και, κυρίως, τα διαλεκτικά στοιχεία που διατηρούνται (και ενίοτε επανεμφανίζονται) στις μεταγραφές μεταγενέστερων εποχών καθιστούν σαφές πως η μακεδονική ήταν μια πολύ βαριά βορειοδυτική διάλεκτος, με αρκετές συγγένειες με τα θεσσαλικά, συγγένειες που συνοδεύονται εξάλλου από πολλές συγγένειες στη λατρεία και στην κοινωνική οργάνωση με όμορες περιοχές, όπως η Θεσσαλία και η Ήπειρος. Η μόνη σοβαρή διχογνωμία που υπάρχει είναι κατά πόσο η διάλεκτος αυτή είχε επηρεαστεί από το φρυγικό (μη ελληνικό) φυλετικό υπόστρωμα της περιοχής. Άλλοι ερμηνεύουν κάποια φωνολογικά φαινόμενα ως ένδειξη της επιρροής αυτής, άλλοι ως φωνολογικά φαινόμενα που μπορούν κάλλιστα να ερμηνευτούν εντός της ελληνικής. 

Οι «επιγραφές» (στην πραγματικότητα δύο μόνο, αλλά ας μην επεκταθώ στην γκρίνια) της Μεθώνης δεν έχουν καμιά σχέση, καθώς ανήκουν σε χρονική περίοδο που οι Μακεδόνες δεν είχαν καταλάβει την Πιερία. 

Τέλος, δεν είναι ακριβές πως εγκαταλείφθηκε η διάλεκτος στην ελληνιστική περίοδο. Τα διαλεκτικά στοιχεία όχι μόνο στην κατεξοχήν συντηρητική ονοματολογία, αλλά ακόμη και στο λεξιλόγιο και την κλίση των ουσιαστικών, διατηρήθηκαν επί μακρόν. Αυτό είναι και η ισχυρότερη ένδειξη ότι δεν έχουμε να κάνουμε με μια μη ελληνική γλώσσα. Διάφορες γλώσσες στην Ασία εμφανίζονται σε γραπτά κείμενα σε εποχές που ο ο εξελληνισμός των περιοχών τους έχει προχωρήσει. Τα Καρικά για παράδειγμα εμφανίζονται την εποχή που ξέρουμε ότι η καρική φθίνει ολοταχώς, λόγω του προϊόντος εξελληνισμού της περιοχής. Θα ήταν παράλογο να μην εμφανιστούν τα υποτιθέμενα μη ελληνικά μακεδονικά, σε μια περιοχή που έδειξε ένα ισχυρό ενδιαφέρον για το ντόπιο παρελθόν _μετά _την κατάλυση του μακεδονικού βασιλείου και μέχρι την προχωρημένη ρωμαϊκή περίοδο. 

Και καλό χειμώνα. :)


----------



## Palavra (Aug 21, 2012)

Πιδύε, πολύ διαφωτιστικό. Θυμάμαι που είχα δει ένα ντοκιμαντέρ με τον Ανδρόνικο, όπου έλεγε κι αυτός πως η διάλεκτος ήταν ελληνική (αν το ψάξετε στο γιουτούμπ, μάλλον θα το βρείτε).

Και μη μας λες «καλό χειμώνα», μερικοί από μας δεν έχουν πάει ακόμα διακοπές


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 21, 2012)

Υπάρχουν κάποιες ενδείξεις ότι οι Μακεδόνες μιλούσαν κάποια άλλη γλώσσα ή ότι ήταν δίγλωσσοι, πάντως. Το γεγονός ότι δεν θεωρούνταν ελληνικό φύλο, από τους υπόλοιπους Έλληνες, τουλάχιστον μέχρι τα Περσικά, νομίζω ότι είναι μια τέτοια ένδειξη. Το ότι δεν υπάρχουν μακεδονικά γραπτά πριν την δεδομένη περίοδο που ξέρουμε ότι μιλούσαν ελληνικά, είναι λίγο ύποπτο, αλλά ας μην πάμε σε συνωμοσίες. Το γεγονός είναι ότι η επιστήμη, όταν δεν είναι σίγουρη για κάτι, λέει απλά "δεν ξέρουμε". Αυτό το λέω για την αρχή της δεύτερης παραγράφου του pidyo.

ΥΓ: με εκνευρίζει η συνήθεια να λέμε "καλό χειμώνα" μετά τον Δεκαπενταύγουστο, τουλάχιστον 2 μήνες πριν μπει ο χειμώνας και αρχίσουμε να φοράμε μακρυμάνικα. Ούτε καν το "καλό φθινόπωρο" δεν δέχομαι τόσο νωρίς.


----------



## SBE (Aug 21, 2012)

Ουφ, πάλι καλά που το ξεκαθαρίσαμε γιατί αναρωτιόμουν γιατί οι Έλληνες είναι πιο πρόθυμοι από τους ξένους να το παίξουν ουδέτεροι. 
Βεβαίως εσύ Π2 μπορεί να μιλάς για σοβαρούς γλωσσολόγους, αλλά ο απλός λαός δεν αποτελείται από σοβαρούς γλωσσολόγους, ούτε νομίζω ότι ασχολείται με αυτούς. Πέρσι π.χ. συνάντησα έναν Γάλλο ονόματι Αλεγκζαντγ, που δήλωσε ότι έχει αρχαίο μακεδονικό όνομα, εννοώντας σλαβομακεδονικό. Τη δεκαετία του '70 που γεννήθηκε οι γονείς του μάλλον αρχαιοελληνικό το θεωρούσαν το όνομα. Αλλά άμα τον διορθώσεις θα σκεφτεί ωχ, αυτοί οι Έλληνες είναι εθνίκια. Είναι να μη σου βγει το όνομα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 21, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Το γεγονός ότι δεν θεωρούνταν ελληνικό φύλο, από τους υπόλοιπους Έλληνες, τουλάχιστον μέχρι τα Περσικά, νομίζω ότι είναι μια τέτοια ένδειξη.


«Γεγονός»; Στοιχεία;


----------



## SBE (Aug 21, 2012)

Ναι, ρε παιδιά, αυτό με τις διακοπές! Εγώ θα πάω διακοπές 10/9-10/10 ή περίπου τότε. Προς το παρόν απολαμβάνω τον καύσωνα του Λονδίνου και τις τροπικές καταιγίδες και τον τυφώνα Γκόρντον που έκανε γυαλιά- καρφιά τις Αζόρες και ευτυχώς εξασθένησε στην Ιβηρική αλλιώς εκτός από τα οικονομικά τους προβλήματα θα είχαν και φυσικές καταστροφές.


----------



## pidyo (Aug 21, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Το γεγονός ότι δεν θεωρούνταν ελληνικό φύλο, από τους υπόλοιπους Έλληνες, τουλάχιστον μέχρι τα Περσικά, νομίζω ότι είναι μια τέτοια ένδειξη.


Αυτό είναι ακριβώς το είδος του επιχειρήματος που κυριαρχούσε στους ιντερνετικούς πολέμους στους οποίους αναφέρθηκα. Ο ένας έφερνε την πηγή Α, που αναγνώριζε τους Μακεδόνες ως Έλληνες, ο άλλος την πηγή Β, που τους θεωρούσε βαρβάρους. Το ποιος αναγνώριζε ποιον ως Έλληνα και ποιον όχι δεν έχει την παραμικρή σημασία. Όλα εξαρτώνται από τον ομιλητή, τα χρονικά, πολιτικά, γεωστρατηγικά συμφραζόμενα και τους ρητορικούς στόχους. Είναι αδιέξοδη η συζήτηση σε αυτό το επίπεδο. 



Hellegennes said:


> Το ότι δεν υπάρχουν μακεδονικά γραπτά πριν την δεδομένη περίοδο που ξέρουμε ότι μιλούσαν ελληνικά, είναι λίγο ύποπτο, αλλά ας μην πάμε σε συνωμοσίες. Το γεγονός είναι ότι η επιστήμη, όταν δεν είναι σίγουρη για κάτι, λέει απλά "δεν ξέρουμε". Αυτό το λέω για την αρχή της δεύτερης παραγράφου του pidyo.



Εδώ έχουμε λήψη ζητουμένου. Η εγγραμματοσύνη και η κουλτούρα του γραπτού λόγου και του ενεπίγραφου μνημείου καθυστέρησε πολύ σε πολλές περιοχές της Ανατολικής Μεσογείου. Έχουμε ελάχιστα γραπτά κείμενα από τη Μακεδονία πριν από τον πρώιμο τέταρτο αιώνα που χρονολογείται ο κατάδεσμος της Πέλλας (τουλάχιστον κείμενα που δεν είναι εισαγόμενα, του τύπου επιγραφές σε επείσακτη κεραμική). Όταν λοιπόν όλα τα πρώιμα κείμενα από έναν τόπο είναι στην ελληνική (με διαλεκτικά στοιχεία στην ονοματολογία εξαρχής), όταν το πρωιμότερο διαλεκτικό (και ιδιωτικό!) κείμενο είναι σε μια σαφώς ελληνική διάλεκτο, όταν δεν υπάρχει ούτε ένα μη ελληνικό πρώιμο γραπτό κείμενο, είναι σα να μου λες ότι θεωρείς ύποπτο ότι δεν σώζεται αυτό που περίμενες. Η επιστήμη λέει επίσης πως when it walks like a duck κλπ., τουλάχιστον μέχρι να προκύψουν νέα στοιχεία. 


Hellegennes said:


> ΥΓ: με εκνευρίζει η συνήθεια να λέμε "καλό χειμώνα" μετά τον Δεκαπενταύγουστο, τουλάχιστον 2 μήνες πριν μπει ο χειμώνας και αρχίσουμε να φοράμε μακρυμάνικα. Ούτε καν το "καλό φθινόπωρο" δεν δέχομαι τόσο νωρίς.



Δίκιο έχεις.


----------



## pidyo (Aug 21, 2012)

SBE said:


> Περσι π.χ. συνάντησα έναν Γάλλο ονόματι Αλεγκζαντγ, που δήλωσε ότι έχει αρχαίο μακεδονικό όνομα, εννοώντας σλαβομακεδονικό.



Ε, καλά, εδώ το Κλεοπάτρα έγινε black pride name, το Αλεξάντγ θα μας πειράξει;


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 21, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> «Γεγονός»; Στοιχεία;



Μόνο ένα αρκεί. Πριν τον Αλέξανδρο Ά* οι Μακεδόνες δεν συμμετείχαν σε ολυμπιακούς (στους οποίους συμμετείχαν μόνο Έλληνες). Απόδειξη για τίποτα δεν είναι, είναι όμως ένδειξη.

Παρόλα αυτά, συμφωνώ γενικά με τον Π2. Οι Έλληνες ήταν μάλλον ελληνικό φύλο με μάλλον ελληνική γλώσσα. Όμως αυτά τα πολλά μάλλον δεν ακούγονται καλά στην θετικιστική πλευρά του εαυτού μου κι έτσι λέω ότι δεν ξέρω. Βέβαια εγώ δεν είμαι ούτε αρχαιολόγος ούτε γλωσσολόγος ούτε ιστορικός, οπότε μπορείτε να αγνοήσετε τι λέω.


* που ονομάστηκε Φιλέλληνας, παρεμπιπτόντως, κάτι που δεν θα συνέβαινε αν θεωρούσαν ότι *ήταν* Έλληνας.


----------



## pidyo (Aug 21, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Οι *Έλληνες *ήταν μάλλον ελληνικό φύλο με μάλλον ελληνική γλώσσα.



Αλλά βεβαιότητα δεν υπάρχει. :)

(Ναι, ξέρω, δεν είναι κομψό να κάνω αστεία με τυπογραφικά λάθη αλλά δεν μπόρεσα να αντισταθώ).


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 21, 2012)

Α, να χαθείς. Παλιοτόμαρο.:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## SBE (Aug 21, 2012)

pidyo said:


> Ε, καλά, εδώ το Κλεοπάτρα έγινε black pride name, το Αλεξάντγ θα μας πειράξει;



Αυτοί όμως έχουν φάει το ανάλογο κράξιμο και δεν συναντάς πολλούς.


----------



## SBE (Aug 21, 2012)

Παρεμπιπτόντως, με τους Αλέξανδρους θυμήθηκα τον ΑλεκΣάντρ


----------



## pidyo (Aug 21, 2012)

pidyo said:


> συγγένειες που συνοδεύονται εξάλλου με πολλές συγγένειες


συνοδεύονται από (και ουχί τρώγονται με)


pidyo said:


> Τέλος, δεν είναι ακριβώς


ακριβές

Πρέπει να σταματήσω να πατάω το κουμπί της δημοσίευσης προτού ξαναδιαβάσω.:curse:


----------



## Palavra (Aug 21, 2012)

Fixxed


----------



## MelidonisM (Aug 21, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Μόνο ένα αρκεί. Πριν τον Αλέξανδρο Ά* οι Μακεδόνες δεν συμμετείχαν σε ολυμπιακούς (στους οποίους συμμετείχαν μόνο Έλληνες). Απόδειξη για τίποτα δεν είναι, είναι όμως ένδειξη.
> * που ονομάστηκε Φιλέλληνας, παρεμπιπτόντως, κάτι που δεν θα συνέβαινε αν θεωρούσαν ότι *ήταν* Έλληνας.



1) και άλλα ελληνικά κράτη αργούν να εμφανιστούν στην ολυμπιακή ιστορία. Tί να πουν και οι Κύπριοι; 
μόλις το 204 π.Χ. ο πρώτος.

2) φιλέλλην: fond of the Hellenes, mostly of foreign princes, also of Hellenic tyrants, generally of Hellenic patriots.



pidyo said:


> Τα Καρικά για παράδειγμα εμφανίζονται την εποχή που ξέρουμε ότι η καρική φθίνει ολοταχώς, λόγω του προϊόντος εξελληνισμού της περιοχής. Θα ήταν παράλογο να μην εμφανιστούν τα υποτιθέμενα μη ελληνικά μακεδονικά, σε μια περιοχή που έδειξε ένα ισχυρό ενδιαφέρον για το ντόπιο παρελθόν _μετά _την κατάλυση του μακεδονικού βασιλείου και μέχρι την προχωρημένη ρωμαϊκή περίοδο.



_Pottery sherd inscribed with a trade letter in the Carian language. SEG 48:847 
Makedonia (Mygdonia) — Therme — Karabournaki — 6th c. BC — AEMTh 9 (1995) 280_

Δυστυχώς δεν έχει τα γράμματα της καρικής επιγραφής, προϊόν της εμπορικής επαφής της Θέρμης, αποικία και αυτή της Ερέτριας, με την Καρία τον 6ο αι. π.Χ. Είναι η μόνη μη ελληνική επιγραφή, πριν τα λατινικά, που έχω πετύχει στη Μακεδονία.


----------



## Ihatemithous (Aug 22, 2012)

pidyo said:


> Ε Η μόνη σοβαρή διχογνωμία που υπάρχει είναι κατά πόσο η διάλεκτος αυτή είχε επηρεαστεί από το φρυγικό (μη ελληνικό) φυλετικό υπόστρωμα της περιοχής. Άλλοι ερμηνεύουν κάποια φωνολογικά φαινόμενα ως ένδειξη της επιρροής αυτής, άλλοι ως φωνολογικά φαινόμενα που μπορούν κάλλιστα να ερμηνευτούν εντός της ελληνικής.


Πάνω που θεωρούσα ότι το θέμα είναι τελειωμένο, εμφανίστηκε αυτό το φρυγικό φυλετικό υπόστρωμα. 
Και συνειδητοποίησα ότι έχω ξεχάσει πως οι Έλληνες ήταν κάποτε μετανάστες, στην περιοχή της σημερινής Ελλάδος.
Οπότε ίσως το ερώτημά μου δεν έχει τεθεί και πολύ σωστά. Υπάρχει κάποια περίοδος (και πότε) που να μπορούμε να πούμε με σοβαρές ενδείξεις να είμαστε σωστοί, ότι στην Μακεδονία μιλούσαν κάποια Ελληνική διάλεκτο, και τι μιλούσαν πιο πριν;

Και ένα παράλληλο ερώτημα. Ξέρουμε ότι στην Ελλάδα έγιναν διαδοχικές μεταναστεύσεις με τις πρώτες να ξεκινούν την παλαιολιθική εποχή και να συνεχίζονται κατά την νεολιθική εποχή. Έχουμε καμιά άποψη για το τι γλώσσες - διαλέκτους μιλούσαν οι παλαιότεροι των ιστορικών περιόδων κάτοικοι της περιοχής;
-----------


----------



## pidyo (Aug 22, 2012)

Ihatemithous said:


> Πάνω που θεωρούσα ότι το θέμα είναι τελειωμένο, εμφανίστηκε αυτό το φρυγικό φυλετικό υπόστρωμα.
> Και συνειδητοποίησα ότι έχω ξεχάσει πως οι Έλληνες ήταν κάποτε μετανάστες, στην περιοχή της σημερινής Ελλάδος.
> Οπότε ίσως το ερώτημά μου δεν έχει τεθεί και πολύ σωστά. Υπάρχει κάποια περίοδος (και πότε) που να μπορούμε να πούμε με σοβαρές ενδείξεις να είμαστε σωστοί, ότι στην Μακεδονία μιλούσαν κάποια Ελληνική διάλεκτο, και τι μιλούσαν πιο πριν;


Μπορούμε να πούμε με σοβαρές ενδείξεις ότι από την εποχή που οι Μακεδόνες γίνονται το κυρίαρχο φύλο στην περιοχή μεταξύ του Βερμίου και του Αξιού και, αργότερα, της Πιερίας και της δυτικής Μακεδονίας (μια διαδικασία που ξεκινά χονδρικά από τον έβδομο αιώνα) στην περιοχή αυτή η πλειονότητα των κατοίκων μιλούσε μια ελληνική διάλεκτο. Δεν μπορούμε να πούμε τι μιλούσαν νωρίτερα. Τα περί Φρυγών είναι μια υπόθεση, που ενισχύεται σοβαρά από τους μύθους περί εκδίωξης των Φρυγών / Βριγών από τους Μακεδόνες και τη μετανάστευση των πρώτων στη ΒΔ Μικρασία, καθώς και από τα θρησκευτικά παράλληλα μεταξύ Μακεδονίας και Φρυγίας σε πολύ μεταγενέστερες εποχές. Στην ευρύτερη περιοχή ζούσαν ακόμη Θράκες (που εκδιώχθηκαν από την Πιερία νωρίς, αλλά παρέμειναν σε διάφορα σημεία της ανατολικής Μακεδονίας έως πολύ αργότερα), στη δυτική Μακεδονία υπήρχε η αναμενόμενη επιρροή από ιλλυρικά φύλα. Τα πράγματα είναι λίγο πιο πολύπλοκα στην πέραν του Αξιού κεντρική και ανατολική Μακεδονία (εξαιρουμένης της Χαλκιδικής), που κατακτάται και εποικίζεται λίγο αργότερα και πολύ πιο σταδιακά από τους Μακεδόνες. Εκεί υπάρχει ένα επιχώριο υπόστρωμα, το οποίο ανιχνεύεται μόνο στο ονομαστικό της περιοχής, και το οποίο έχει εμπλακεί σε σύγχρονες επιστημονικές συζητήσεις Βαλκάνιων επιστημόνων με ολίγον εθνικιστική ατζέντα (το διεκδικούν οι Βούλγαροι ως θρακικό, κάτι που σίγουρα δεν ισχύει, το διεκδικούν οι βορειοδυτικοί μας γείτονες ως ντόπιο μακεδονικό, κάτι που δεν σημαίνει τίποτε, πού και πού και κανένας ξέμπαρκος Αλβανός ως ιλλυρικό). Η σωστή απάντηση γι' αυτό το υπόστρωμα είναι τρέχα γύρευε. 

Για να επανέλθω στην κοιτίδα του μακεδονικού βασιλείου (μεταξύ Βερμίου και Αξιού), η συζήτηση για το «φρυγικό» ή άλλο υπόστρωμα θα διεξαχθεί με πολύ διαφορετικούς όρους όταν μελετηθεί ολοκληρωμένα το πλουσιότατο υλικό των ανασκαφών στο Αρχοντικό Πέλλας, σημαντικό οικισμό που κατοικείται συνεχώς από τη νεολιθική εποχή και εμφανίζεται σχεδόν ως κάποιας μορφής πρωτεύουσα (ποιων είναι το ζήτημα) στην αρχαϊκή περίοδο. 



Ihatemithous said:


> Και ένα παράλληλο ερώτημα. Ξέρουμε ότι στην Ελλάδα έγιναν διαδοχικές μεταναστεύσεις με τις πρώτες να ξεκινούν την παλαιολιθική εποχή και να συνεχίζονται κατά την νεολιθική εποχή. Έχουμε καμιά άποψη για το τι γλώσσες - διαλέκτους μιλούσαν οι παλαιότεροι των ιστορικών περιόδων κάτοικοι της περιοχής;
> -----------


Η σωστή απάντηση κι εδώ είναι τρέχα γύρευε.


----------



## SBE (Aug 22, 2012)

Ihatemithous said:


> Έχουμε καμιά άποψη για το τι γλώσσες - διαλέκτους μιλούσαν οι παλαιότεροι των ιστορικών περιόδων κάτοικοι της περιοχής;



Στο σχολείο μάθαμε ότι η ιστορία ξεκινάει με τη γραφή. Άμα δεν υπάρχει γραφή, τι να ξέρουμε; Άντε να πούμε ότι μερικές λέξεις και τοπωνύμια της Ελλάδας δεν μοιάζουν ινδοευρωπαϊκής προέλευσης. Αυτό δεν μας λέει και πολλά γιατί όπως θα δεις και στα παραδείγματα της Βικιπαίδειας, μερικά που δεν μοιάζουν μπορεί και να είναι. Και φαίνεται ότι ο καθένας έχει και τη θεωρία του, γνωστό π.χ. είναι ότι ο Έβανς πίστευε ότι η γραμμική Β δεν είναι ελληνική γλώσσα και από τη θέση του μεγαλο-ειδικού υπονόμευε την έρευνα προς αυτή την κατεύθυνση, αποκλείοντας από τις ανασκαφές και εξαναγκάζοντας σε παραίτηση όποιον διαφωνούσε, και τελικά πρόοδος υπήρξε μετά το θάνατό του. 
Το ζήτημα καλύπτεται ικανοποιητικά από τα βιβλία ιστορίας του ΟΕΔΒ- τουλάχιστον καλυπτόταν όταν πήγαινα εγώ σχολείο. Επειδή όμως οι ερωτήσεις σου δεν είναι γλωσσικού αλλά πολιτικού περιεχομένου, μήπως θα έπρεπε να πεις τι ακριβώς θέλεις να μάθεις; Το μόνο σίγουρο είναι ότι οι κάτοικοι του χώρου μας πριν από 5.000 χρόνια δεν ήταν ούτε Αλβανοί, ούτε Βούλγαροι, ούτε Τούρκοι. Και αν είχαν κάποια χαρακτηριστικά διαφορετικά από των μεταγενέστερων αρχαίων Ελλήνων, αυτά δύσκολα εντοπίζονται ύστερα από τόσες χιλιάδες χρόνια.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 22, 2012)

SBE said:


> Στο σχολείο μάθαμε ότι η ιστορία ξεκινάει με τη γραφή. Άμα δεν υπάρχει γραφή, τι να ξέρουμε; Άντε να πούμε ότι μερικές λέξεις και τοπωνύμια της Ελλάδας δεν μοιάζουν ινδοευρωπαϊκής προέλευσης. Αυτό δεν μας λέει και πολλά γιατί όπως θα δεις και στα παραδέιγματα της Βικιπαίδειας, μερικά που δεν μοιάζουν μπορεί και να είναι. Και φαίνεται ότι ο καθένας έχει και τη θεωρία του, γνωστό π.χ. είναι ότι ο Έβανς πίστευε ότι η γραμμική Β δεν είναι ελληνική γλώσσα και από τη θέση του μεγαλο-ειδικού υπονόμευε την έρευνα προς αυτή την κατεύθυνση (και τελικά πρόοδος υπήρξε μετά το θάνατό του).



Ναι, αλλά υπάρχουν τρεις τεράστιες διαφορές με τις απόψεις του σήμερα: α) ο Έβανς δεν είχε κανένα στοιχείο για να στηρίξει την γνώμη του. Μα απολύτως κανένα, β) την εποχή εκείνη αυτές οι επιστήμες ήταν ακόμη στα σπάργανα και δεν είχαν ξεκαθαρίσει πολλά πράγματα και γ) υπήρχαν πάμπολλοι σοβαροί επιστήμονες που διαφωνούσαν καθέτως με τον Έβανς. Υπήρχε δηλαδή ισχυρός αντίλογος και με επιχειρήματα. Θυμίζω επίσης ότι ο Βέντρις ξεκίνησε με την υπόθεση ότι η γραμμική Β' ήταν μη ελληνική και άλλαξε άποψη μόνο μελετώντας την σε βάθος. Κοινώς, αν κάτι είναι θα φανεί.


----------



## nickel (Aug 22, 2012)

@SBE: Νομίζω ότι την απάντηση στο εικαζόμενο πολιτικής φύσης ερώτημα την έδωσες νωρίς νωρίς:



SBE said:


> Το μόνο 1000% βέβαιο είναι ότι δεν ήταν πρώιμα σλαβομακεδονικά.


----------



## SBE (Aug 22, 2012)

Νίκελ: την έδωσα την απάντηση, αλλά υπάρχουν κι άλλα ερωτήματα, τα οποία φαίνονται στα επόμενα μηνύματα, όπως π.χ. ότι οι Έλληνες ήταν μετανάστες στον Ελλαδικό χώρο (άρα θα σου πει κάποιος, η σημερινή στάση των Ελλήνων στο ζήτημα της μετανάστευσης είναι αβάσιμη, γιατί όπως αντιμετωπίζουν τον 21ο αιώνα οι έλληνες τους Πακιστανούς, αντιμετωπίζονταν οι πρωτο-Έλληνες τον 21ο αιώνα π.Χ. από τους, ξέρω γω, Νεάντερταλ). Δηλαδή μετατρέπουμε σε πολιτικό -ιστορικό ζήτημα κάτι που μπορεί να ερμηνευτεί με ολίγη κοινωνιολογία, οικονομικά και ψυχολογία, επιστήμες του 20ου και 21ου αιώνα, χωρίς να ασχοληθούμε καν με ιστορία. 

Επιπλέον, δηλώνω για να ξέρουμε όλοι τι λέμε, ότι προσωπικά βρίσκω τις ερωτήσεις του ihatemythous ελαφρώς πονηρές. Φυσικά θα μπορούσαν να είναι απλά υπερβολικά αφελείς, και μπορεί να είναι δείγμα αφέλειας η έλλειψη εμπιστοσύνης ακόμα και σε σχετικά σοβαρές πηγές. Αν είναι έτσι, τότε ανησυχώ για το ελληνικό σχολείο που δεν καταφέρνει να διδάξει σωστή κριτική σκέψη και ανησυχώ επίσης για την απήχηση της (ας μην κρυβόμαστε) αριστεροϋποκινούμενης προπαγάνδας και της πολιτικής ορθότητας του #$%@#, που έχει καταφέρει να φυτέψει αμφιβολίες για τα πάντα σε όλους. Τόση μανία καταδίωξης πια; Τόση ανάγκη για αυτομαστίγωμα; 

Ελληγενή, δεν έχει σημασία αν είχε στοιχεία ή όχι ο Έβανς κλπ, είναι γεγονός ότι χρησιμοποιούσε την επιρροή του για να κατευθύνει την αρχαιολογία εκεί που του άρεσε. Και δε νομίζω ότι οφειλόταν αυτό σε προσωπική ιδιοσυγκρασία αλλά ήταν πολιτικά τα κίνητρά του. Την βρετανική αυτοκρατορία τη βόλευε το διαίρει και βασίλευε, ακόμα κι αν η διαίρεση αφορούσε πολιτισμούς που είχαν πάψει να υπάρχουν αιώνες πριν.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 22, 2012)

SBE said:


> Ελληγενή, δεν έχει σημασία αν είχε στοιχεία ή όχι ο Έβανς κλπ, είναι γεγονός ότι χρησιμοποιούσε την επιρροή του για να κατευθύνει την αρχαιολογία εκεί που του άρεσε. Και δε νομίζω ότι οφειλόταν αυτό σε προσωπική ιδιοσυγκρασία αλλά ήταν πολιτικά τα κίνητρά του. Την βρετανική αυτοκρατορία τη βόλευε το διαίρει και βασίλευε, ακόμα κι αν η διαίρεση αφορούσε πολιτισμούς που είχαν πάψει να υπάρχουν αιώνες πριν.



Τι ακριβώς κατηύθυνε; Οι άνθρωποι που αποκρυπτογράφησαν την γραμμική Β' δεν το έκαναν διαφωνώντας με τον Έβανς. Ορθώς ο κόσμος πίστευε ότι μπορεί να μην ήταν ελληνική γλώσσα. Η απάντηση της επιστήμης έπρεπε να είναι "δεν ξέρω". Σήμερα, η απάντηση της επιστήμης για την γραμμική Α' είναι "δεν ξέρω" αλλά και "μάλλον δεν είναι ελληνική". Υπάρχουν λόγοι να πιστεύουμε ότι δεν είναι ελληνική. Όταν υπάρχουν επιστημονικοί λόγοι για κάτι, τότε δικαιούσαι να πεις "μάλλον είναι έτσι ή αλλιώς". Ο Έβανς φυσικά στήριζε την άποψή του αποκλειστικά και μόνο στην εικόνα που είχε σχηματίσει στο μυαλό του για την προομηρική Ελλάδα. Εξάλλου σήμερα η επιστήμη λειτουργεί αλλιώς και η αρχαιολογία και η γλωσσολογία έχουν πια σταθερές βάσεις και είναι ολοκληρωμένες επιστήμες, με αντίστοιχες μεθοδολογίες και όχι ο τυφλοσούρτης του παρελθόντος.


----------



## SBE (Aug 22, 2012)

Δεν έχω χρόνο να σου παραθέσω βιβλιογραφία, υπάρχει όμως εκτενέστατη, και την είχα διαβάσει κάποτε, ψάξτην. Γιατί δεν κοιτάζεις τι έκανε ο Έβανς στην περίπτωση του Γουέις (Wace). Επίσης διαχωρίζεις τη γλώσσα από τις άλλες αρχαιολογικές ενδείξεις, λυπάμαι αλλά η λογική του ανέκδοτου με τον φυσικό, το μαθηματικό και τον αστρονόμο δεν ισχύει στην περίπτωσή μας. 
Πιο λιανά, ο Έβανς έκανε τις ανασκαφές του στην Κνωσσό το 1900. Η ύπαρξη της Γραμμικής Β ήταν γνωστή από τα 1870. Από το 1890 επικρατούσε η άποψη ότι οι ανασκαφές στις Μυκήνες και τα νησιά του Αιγαίου είχαν φέρει στο φως ελληνικό πολιτισμό και ότι όλο το Αιγαίο της εποχής του χαλκού (κι η Κρήτη μαζί) ανήκαν σε αυτό τον πολιτισμό. Ίσως και για λόγους εγωιστικούς, ο Έβανς από την αρχή αντιτάχθηκε σε όποιον υποστήριζε ότι τα ευρήματά του αφορούσαν τον ίδιο πολιτισμό. Αυτό δε σημαίνει ότι όλη η δουλειά του Έβανς ήταν λανθασμένη, απλά ότι από την παντοδύναμη θέση του έκανε τη ζωή δύσκολη σε όποιον διαφωνούσε μαζί του και κατάφερε για 30-40 χρόνια να επηρεάσει και να εκτροχιάσει τη σχετική έρευνα, χαρακτηριστικό είναι το ότι χρησιμοποίησε όλη την επιρροή του για να θαφτεί σε δευτεροκλασσάτο περιοδικό μικρής εμβέλειας το άρθρο των Γουέις και Μπλέγκεν (ανασκαφέας της Πύλου), στο οποίο οι συγγραφείς τοποθετούν την εμφάνιση ελληνικού πολιτισμού και γλώσσας στο Αιγαίο στα 1900 π.Χ., δηλαδή αιώνες πριν από τη χρονολόγηση του Έβανς. 
Χωρίς να ξέρω ακριβώς τα επιχειρήματα του Έβανς, υποθέτω ένα από αυτά θα πρέπει να ήταν παρόμοιο με τα δικά σου (δεν μπορούμε να ξέρουμε άρα η επιστήμη πρέπει να είναι ουδέτερη μέχρι να βρούμε την επόμενη στήλη της Ροζέτας, που πιθανόν να μας τη δώσει ο Θεός στο Σινά). 
Όμως δεν είναι μόνο ζήτημα γραφής. Υπάρχουν κι άλλα στοιχεία που μελετάει ο αρχαιολόγος. Η δικαίωση των αντιφρονούντων του Έβανς έγινε όσο ζούσε ο Έβανς, αλλά πολύ κοντά στον Β'ΠΠ, γι'αυτό δεν οδήγησε σε μαζικό αλλαξοπίστημα. 
Βεβαίως έχουν ανακρίβειες αυτά που διδαχτήκαμε στο σχολείο, όπως π.χ. ότι όλα ξεκινάνε το 1200 π.Χ. Αλλά τη θεωρώ μικρή την ανακρίβεια αυτή, ειδικά για τους εθνικιστικούς και αντι-εθνικιστκούς στόχους των αποριών του αρχικού ερωτήματός μας.


----------



## SBE (Aug 22, 2012)

ΥΓ Πριν απαντήσει ο Ελληγενής: έχω διαβάσει όλη τη βιβλιογραφία της κατηγορίας "ελληνικές σπουδές" που έχει κυκλοφορήσει στα αγγλικά τα τελευταία δέκα χρόνια. Όλη; Χμ, ίσως όχι, γιατί διάβασα κυρίως βιβλία κι όχι άρθρα, επιπλέον, έχω διαβάσει ό,τι έχουν βγάλει οι μεγάλοι πανεπιστημιακοί και εξειδικευμένοι εκδοτικοί οίκοι ΗΠΑ- ΗΒ. Οπότε μπορεί να μου έχει ξεφύγει πολύ πράμα. 
ΥΓ2 Φυσικά και πληρωνόμουν για να τα διαβάσω, μηχανικός είμαι, δεν είμαι φιλόλογος να το κάνω για ευχαρίστηση. Αυτό δε σημαίνει ότι δε θυμάμαι τι διάβαζα. 
Τέλος συζήτησης.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 22, 2012)

SBE said:


> Τέλος συζήτησης.



Αυτό σημαίνει ότι ανεξάρτητα από το τι θα πω δεν θα απαντήσεις; Αχα! Ευκαιρία να ξεσαλώσω!

Σοβαρά τώρα, επαναλαμβάνω για μια ακόμη φορά ότι η επιστήμη του σήμερα είναι διαφορετική. Κανείς δεν μπορεί να κατευθύνει ολόκληρο κλάδο, τα πράγματα είναι απείρως πιο αξιοκρατικά (στην ουσία η αξιοκρατία στην επιστήμη είναι σύγχρονη) και όλες οι επιστήμες έχουν πλέον σταθερές και ισχυρές βάσεις, σοβαρές μεθοδολογίες, μεγαλύτερο όγκο βιβλιογραφίας και πολύ περισσότερο λαό.

Αυτό σημαίνει ότι η σύγκριση που επιχειρείς δεν είναι δίκαιη ούτε ορθή, ειδικά όταν μιλάμε για επιστήμες που ήταν σχεδόν αγέννητες και οι μεγάλοι τους εκπρόσωποι ήταν σαν γιατροί-μάγοι που έκαναν βουντού και ό,τι έλεγαν ήταν θεόπνευστο. Η αρχαιολογία και η γλωσσολογία προ Β'ΠΠ ήταν ότι και η ιατρική του 1800: ξόρκια, λιβάνια και ραντομιές.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 22, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Αυτό σημαίνει ότι η σύγκριση που επιχειρείς δεν είναι δίκαιη ούτε ορθή, ειδικά όταν μιλάμε για επιστήμες που ήταν σχεδόν αγέννητες και οι μεγάλοι τους εκπρόσωποι ήταν σαν γιατροί-μάγοι που έκαναν βουντού και ό,τι έλεγαν ήταν θεόπνευστο. Η αρχαιολογία και η γλωσσολογία προ Β'ΠΠ ήταν ότι και η ιατρική του 1800: ξόρκια, λιβάνια και ραντομιές.


Αυτό ισχύει για όλες τις επιστήμες της εποχής, και θα ισχύει και για τις σημερινές το 2300 (αρκεί να μην έχουμε εξαφανίσει εντωμεταξύ τον πλανήτη). Η σύγκριση που κάνεις εσύ δεν είναι δίκαιη και ορθή: κρίνεις με σημερινά κριτήρια τη μεθοδολογία του χτες.


----------



## Marinos (Aug 22, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Σοβαρά τώρα, επαναλαμβάνω για μια ακόμη φορά ότι η επιστήμη του σήμερα είναι διαφορετική. Κανείς δεν μπορεί να κατευθύνει ολόκληρο κλάδο, τα πράγματα είναι απείρως πιο αξιοκρατικά (στην ουσία η αξιοκρατία στην επιστήμη είναι σύγχρονη) και όλες οι επιστήμες έχουν πλέον σταθερές και ισχυρές βάσεις, σοβαρές μεθοδολογίες, μεγαλύτερο όγκο βιβλιογραφίας και πολύ περισσότερο λαό.
> 
> Αυτό σημαίνει ότι η σύγκριση που επιχειρείς δεν είναι δίκαιη ούτε ορθή, ειδικά όταν μιλάμε για επιστήμες που ήταν σχεδόν αγέννητες και οι μεγάλοι τους εκπρόσωποι ήταν σαν γιατροί-μάγοι που έκαναν βουντού και ό,τι έλεγαν ήταν θεόπνευστο. Η αρχαιολογία και η γλωσσολογία προ Β'ΠΠ ήταν ότι και η ιατρική του 1800: ξόρκια, λιβάνια και ραντομιές.


Κόψε κάτι, η συγκριτική γλωσσολογία έκανε τα μεγάλα της θαύματα πριν από τον Πόλεμο· και αν δεις τις διαμάχες για το Ομηρικό ζήτημα ή την καταγωγή των μυθολογιών στο γύρισμα του αιώνα, θα δεις πως κάθε άλλο παρά μπορούσε κανείς να κατευθύνει ολόκληρο κλάδο με την αυθεντία του.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 22, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Αυτό ισχύει για όλες τις επιστήμες της εποχής, και θα ισχύει και για τις σημερινές το 2300 (αρκεί να μην έχουμε εξαφανίσει εντωμεταξύ τον πλανήτη). Η σύγκριση που κάνεις εσύ δεν είναι δίκαιη και ορθή: κρίνεις με σημερινά κριτήρια τη μεθοδολογία του χτες.



Όχι, δεν είχαν προχωρήσει όλες οι επιστήμες με τον ίδιο ρυθμό. Η μηχανική π.χ. ήταν το 1900 σχεδόν ό,τι είναι και σήμερα. Σαφώς βελτιώθηκε η μεθοδολογία, κτλ., αλλά όλες οι μεγάλες εξελίξεις είχαν ήδη γίνει και τα θεμέλια ήταν σταθερότατα. Αντιθέτως, η ιατρική μόλις άρχιζε να ξεφεύγει από την χασαπική.

Ούτε ισχύει ότι το 2300 οι σημερινές επιστήμες θα μοιάζουν με μπούρδες. Η εξέλιξη των επιστημών δεν παρουσιάζεται με μια διαγώνια γραμμή ως προς τον χρόνο. Τουλάχιστον ως προς την μεθοδολογία και την ακρίβεια ολοένα και μικραίνει το περιθώριο εξέλιξης. Η γνώση ποτέ δεν θα φτάσει το τέλειο, όμως η ακρίβεια και η μεθοδολογία το πλησιάζουν ήδη, σε διάφορες επιστήμες και το μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα ακόμα παραμένει η επάρκεια στην επικοινωνία και την συνεργασία.

Γενικά η εξέλιξη και η γνώση είναι πυραμιδικές, όχι γραμμικές.


----------



## Palavra (Aug 22, 2012)

Ελληγενή, τείνω στο συμπέρασμα ότι δεν έχει νόημα ο διάλογος μαζί σου από τη στιγμή που είσαι αδιάλλακτος. Δεν καταλαβαίνω καν για ποιο λόγο συμμετέχεις σε συζητήσεις, όταν ξεκινάς από την άποψη πως αυτό που λες είναι απολύτως σωστό, και δεν μπάζει από πουθενά.

Τέλος πάντων, προβληματισμός-σφήνα. Δεν χρειάζεται απάντηση.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 22, 2012)

Δεν ισχύει αυτό που λες. Δεν είμαι αδιάλλακτος. Όταν συζητάς κάτι, το κάνεις γιατί θέλεις να μοιραστείς τις απόψεις σου, να ακούσεις τις απόψεις των άλλων και να τεστάρεις την αλήθεια των δικών σου απόψεων, μέσω της συνδιαλλαγής. Αλλιώς δεν υπάρχει νόημα. Φυσικά και δεν μ' αρέσει να τείνεις στο συμπέρασμα ότι η συζήτηση μαζί μου είναι άσκοπη, αλλά δεν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι γι' αυτό. Απλώς τις απόψεις μου δηλώνω, χωρίς διάθεση να τις υπερασπιστώ μέχρι θανάτου, άσχετα αν βρίσκω κάτι λάθος ή κενό. Η πραγματικότητα είναι ότι αν σε κάτι συμφωνώ ή κάτι που λέω μού το αποδείξει κάποιος λάθος, δεν έχω απολύτως κανένα πρόβλημα να το παραδεχτώ. Άλλωστε και οι τωρινές μου απόψεις δεν προέκυψαν από θεία επιφοίτηση αλλά από προηγούμενες συνδιαλλαγές και διαφωνίες.

Στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, παρουσιάζεις ένα απλουστευτικό σχήμα (όλες οι επιστήμες στην ίδια στάθμη, τον ίδιο καιρό και με γραμμική εξέλιξη) με το οποίο διαφωνώ πραγματολογικά. Δεν μπορώ να πω ότι συμφωνώ μόνο και μόνο για να φανώ διαλλακτικός. Αναγνωρίζω το σχήμα της υπερβολής που χρησιμοποίησα, περί βουντού και ραντομιάς, αλλά νομίζω ότι αυτό ήταν ξεκάθαρο. Μ' αρέσει η αποδόμηση μέσω υπερβολής και την χρησιμοποιώ συχνότατα όταν ξέρω ότι οι συνομιλητές μου μπορούν να αντιληφθούν ότι πρόκειται περί υπερβολής.

Συγγνώμη για την παρεκτροπή, αλλά ήθελα κάποια στιγμή να το πω αυτό.


----------



## SBE (Aug 23, 2012)

Συνιστώ να ξαναδιαβάσεις το #36. 
Την περίοδο που συζητάμε έγιναν τεράστια άλματα στη μελέτη των αρχαίων γλωσσών και στη μελέτη της μυθολογίας, τα οποία οδήγησαν στη δημιουργία θεωριών για την (προ)ιστορία της περιοχής μας που επιβεβαιώθηκαν από τα αρχαιολογικά ευρήματα. 
Η αρχαιολογία του μεσοπολέμου είχε προχωρήσει πολύ από την αρχαιολογία του Ελγίνου και από την αρχαιολογία του 1900 του Έβανς (που έβαψε όλη την Κνωσσό όπως ήθελε). 
Αλλά αυτό που συζητάμε είναι άλλο. Εσύ λες ότι ορθώς οι μελετητές δεν θεωρούσαν τη Γραμμική Β ελληνική πριν την αποκρυπτογράφησή της. Χωρίς να αμφιβάλλω ότι ο σωστός μελετητής είναι ανοιχτόμυαλος και αποφεύγει να κάνει αβάσιμες υποθέσεις, σου λέω ότι δεν ήταν τέτοια περίπτωση. Υπήρχαν ισχυρότατες ενδείξεις, και θα ήταν ακόμα πιο ισχυρές αν δεν υπήρχε το εμπόδιο του Έβανς. Τελικά αποδείχτηκε όταν ήρθε το πλήρωμα το χρόνου (και μαζεύτηκαν αρκετές αποδείξεις) ότι οι ενδείξεις ήταν σωστές.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 23, 2012)

Νομίζω ότι έγινε παρεξήγηση. Ας κάνω μια σούμα του τι είπα:

1. καλώς η γραμμική Β' δεν θεωρούνταν ελληνική εκ προοιμίου, μέχρι την αποκρυπτογράφησή της (#31)
2. ο Βέντρις συμμεριζόταν την μη ελληνικότητα σαν αρχική υπόθεση (#28)
3. ο Έβανς δεν θεωρούσε ελληνική την γραμμική Β', αλλά δεν είχε κάποιον βάσιμο λόγο για να εναντιωθεί στην υπόθεση πως μπορεί να ήταν κι ελληνική (#28 και #31)
4. η επιστήμη του καιρού του Έβανς είχε σοβαρές αντιρρήσεις σχετικά με την κατάταξη του Έβανς και ισχυρές ενδείξεις ότι η γραμμική Β' μπορεί να ήταν ελληνική και υπήρχε ξεκάθαρος αντίλογος με επιχειρήματα (#28)

Δεν διαφωνούμε, λοιπόν. Εν ολίγοις, ο Βέντρις ξεκίνησε με την υπόθεση μη ελληνικότητας, ως όφειλε, ενώ υπήρχαν ενδείξεις ότι η γλώσσα μπορεί να ήταν ελληνική. Η εικόνα του Έβανς ήταν αστήριχτη. Ίσως αυτό στο οποίο να διαφωνούμε είναι κατά πόσο οι ενδείξεις πρέπει να χρησιμοποιούνται όταν εκφέρουμε επιστημονική άποψη για κάτι. Εγώ υποστηρίζω ότι οι ενδείξεις είναι χρήσιμες μόνο για περαιτέρω μελέτη και όχι για να τις εκστομίζουμε χωρίς να βάλουμε μπόλικα "εικάζουμε", "πιθανολογούμε", "δεν ξέρουμε, αλλά..." και λοιπές εκφράσεις.


----------



## Alfie (Aug 23, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Δεν ισχύει αυτό που λες. Δεν είμαι αδιάλλακτος. Η πραγματικότητα είναι ότι αν σε κάτι συμφωνώ ή κάτι που λέω μού το αποδείξει κάποιος λάθος, δεν έχω απολύτως κανένα πρόβλημα να το παραδεχτώ.



Ναι μπορώ να το βεβαιώσω... όπως ευθέως αντιπαρήλθες το λάθος σου μεταξύ ροζ και μπλε σφυρίζοντας αδιάφορα.:devil:

Μόνο μια απορία έχω (καθαρά ρητορική φυσικά) Συνειδητοποιείς ότι η απολυτοσύνη σου για θέματα που δεν κατέχεις μπορεί και να είναι προσβλητική; Αντιαισθητική είναι σίγουρα.

Και ένα τελευταίο -μα πραγματικά τελευταίο. Για θέματα μηχανικής υποθέτω ότι μπορείς να έχεις γνώμη. Σε διαβεβαιώ όμως ότι η ιατρική του 1800 δεν ήταν ξόρκια, λιβάνια και ραντομιές (τι κακόγουστη λέξη σε έναν λεξιλογικό ιστό).


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 23, 2012)

Alfie said:


> Και ένα τελευταίο -μα πραγματικά τελευταίο. Για θέματα μηχανικής υποθέτω ότι μπορείς να έχεις γνώμη. Σε διαβεβαιώ όμως ότι η ιατρική του 1800 δεν ήταν ξόρκια, λιβάνια και ραντομιές (τι κακόγουστη λέξη σε έναν λεξιλογικό ιστό).



Πολύ ωραία, μπορείς να μου παραθέσεις τι άλλες μεθόδους θεραπείας χρησιμοποιούσαν, πέραν της ομοιοπαθητικής, της αφαίμαξης και διάφορων βοτάνων, που ως γνωστόν είναι όλα έγκυρες επιστημονικές μέθοδοι θεραπείας.


----------



## bernardina (Aug 23, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Πολύ ωραία, μπορείς να μου παραθέσεις τι άλλες μεθόδους θεραπείας χρησιμοποιούσαν, πέραν της ομοιοπαθητικής, της αφαίμαξης και διάφορων βοτάνων, που ως γνωστόν είναι όλα έγκυρες επιστημονικές μέθοδοι θεραπείας.



http://www.bookrags.com/research/overview-medicine-1800-1899-scit-051234/

_*During the eighteenth century the foundations of scientific medicine were first established.*_ The ideas of the Enlightenment had inspired the search for rational systems of medicine, as well as practical means of preventing disease and improving human welfare. Social and medical reformers argued that scientific investigations of the abominable conditions of cities, navies, armies, and prisons, as well as the human body and pathological signs and symptoms, could improve the health and prosperity of society as a whole. Advocates of public health and preventive medicine, like Johann Peter Frank (1745-1821), sometimes urged states to adopt authoritarian methods to accomplish their goals and ideals. By studying the lives of peasants and workers, reformers hoped to make physicians and philosophers see how diseases were generated by a social system that kept whole classes of people in conditions of permanent misery.

Giovanni Battista Morgagni (1682-1771), pioneer of pathological anatomy and author of On the Seat and Cause of Disease (1761) established the existence of correlations between clinical symptoms and postmortem findings. Morgagni's research helped establish a new epoch in medical science and a new attitude toward specific diagnostic and surgical interventions. His work encouraged scientists to find ways of detecting hidden anatomical lesions in living patients. This goal was realized by the chest percussion studies of Leopold Auenbrugger (1722-1809), the invention of the stethoscope by René Laënnec (1781-1826), the introduction of increasingly sophisticated medical instruments, the establishment of "hospital medicine" and "pathological anatomy" at the Paris Hospital, the "tissue theory" of Marie François Xavier Bichat (1771-1802), the "numerical method" (clinical statistics) of Pierre Charles Alexandre Louis (1787-1872), and so forth. Although hospital reform was difficult and expensive, the hospital was transformed into the new center of medical treatment, teaching, and research. Large urban hospitals offered unprecedented opportunities for clinical experimentation, autopsies, and statistical studies. As hospitals assumed a more important role in the care of the patient, especially in growing urban areas, nursing emerged as a respectable profession for women. Gaining admission to the medical profession itself was very difficult for women, but Elizabeth Blackwell (1821-1910) and others demonstrated that women could practice medicine, establish clinics, hospitals, and medical colleges.

Although nutrition is generally regarded as a twentieth century science, the belief that health and long life depend on the regulation of food and drink is one of the most ancient and universal principles of medical philosophy. The chemical revolution of the eighteenth century challenged traditional ways of classifying foods. By the end of the nineteenth century these chemical categories were giving way to a new physiological concept of the role of food substances in the "animal economy." The modern science of nutrition grew out of efforts to understand and isolate the dietary factors that prevented deficiency diseases, but this required considerable progress in chemistry. Nevertheless, the scurvy experiments of James Lind (1716-1794) proved it was possible to prevent diseases by specific changes in diet. Lind tested possible antiscorbutics in a controlled dietary experiment and demonstrated that oranges and lemons cured scurvy. Nevertheless, lemons did not become part of standard rations in the American Navy until 1812. During the nineteenth century, the threat of infectious diseases diverted attention from dietary and degenerative diseases. But in the twentieth century, the chronic diseases, especially those that seem to be related to diet and obesity, have overshadowed the threat of infectious disease.

Perhaps the greatest medical achievement of the Age of Enlightenment was the discovery that inoculation and vaccination could prevent epidemic smallpox. Smallpox was such a dangerous and widespread threat that it was called "the most terrible of all the ministers of death." In many parts of Asia, India, Turkey, and Africa, folk healers attempted to protect people from virulent smallpox by "inoculation," that is, deliberately giving them a mild case of the disease with theaim of stimulating the body's resistance against subsequent exposures. European doctors dismissed these practices as barbaric superstitions, but during the eighteenth century increasing interest in natural "curiosities" led to closer observation of folk medicine. Smallpox inoculation gave medical practitioners and public health officials unprecedented responsibility for the control of epidemic disease.

Και λοιπά, και λοιπά...


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 23, 2012)

Μπέρνι, δεν διαφωνώ με τίποτα απ' όλα αυτά. Άλλο πράγμα όμως οι βάσεις και άλλο το πότε ο κλάδος έγινε επιστημονικός. Και οι βάσεις της μηχανικής τέθηκαν τον 16ο αιώνα, αλλά ουσιαστικά επιστημονικός έγινε ο κλάδος αιώνες αργότερα. Οι βάσεις άλλων επιστημών είναι πολύ παλιότερες. Μπορούμε ας πούμε να το πούμε αυτό για την αστρονομία. Το 1800, η γενική αντιμετώπιση της θεραπείας ήταν ακόμη εν πολλοίς πρωτόγονη. Δεν είχε ξεκαθαρίσει το τοπίο, δεν ήταν η ιατρική μια σκληρή και σταθερά θεμελιωμένη επιστήμη. Μέσα στον 19ο αιώνα ήταν που άρχισε να εξελίσσεται σε κάτι τέτοιο και η ολοκλήρωσή της ήρθε με την έλευση της φαρμακευτικής, πολύ αργότερα.


----------



## Alfie (Aug 23, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Το 1800, η γενική αντιμετώπιση της θεραπείας ήταν ακόμη εν πολλοίς πρωτόγονη. Δεν είχε ξεκαθαρίσει το τοπίο, δεν ήταν η ιατρική μια σκληρή και σταθερά θεμελιωμένη επιστήμη. Μέσα στον 19ο αιώνα ήταν που άρχισε να εξελίσσεται σε κάτι τέτοιο και η ολοκλήρωσή της ήρθε με την έλευση της φαρμακευτικής, πολύ αργότερα.



Κυκλοφορούν πολλές καλές εκδόσεις ιστορίας της ιατρικής στα αγγλικά. Αυτή του Cambridge είναι ευσύνοπτη. Η δε φαρμακευτική σίγουρα δεν ήρθε "αργότερα".

Μένω ακόμα με μια απορία. Έγραψες σε άλλο νήμα ότι το ροζ αντιστοιχεί στα αγοράκια και το σιέλ στο κοριτσάκια. Πόσο βέβαιο είναι αυτό;


----------



## SBE (Aug 23, 2012)

Alfie said:


> Μένω ακόμα με μια απορία. Έγραψες σε άλλο νήμα ότι το ροζ αντιστοιχεί στα αγοράκια και το σιέλ στο κοριτσάκια. Πόσο βέβαιο είναι αυτό;


Δες εδώ
Αυτό ειπώθηκε στο τηλεπαιχνίδι του μπιμπισί QI πέρσι (εγώ εκεί το πρωτοάκουσα) και σαν απόδειξη ανέφεραν δημοσίευμα εφημερίδας των αρχών του 20ού αιώνα για την απογοήτευση που προκάλεσε η γέννηση ενός κοριτσιού στη βασιλική οικογένεια της Αγγλίας ενώ το παιδικό δωμάτιο είχε ντυθεί στα ροζ περιμένοντας τον διάδοχο. Το ροζ ως παιδική εκδοχή της βασιλικής πορφύρας ενώ το μπλε συνδέεται με τις δυτικές παραστάσεις της Παναγίας

YΓ το λινκ πιο πάνω δείχνει ότι μπορεί και το τηλεοπτικό πρόγραμμα να μπερδεύτηκε λίγο


----------



## Alfie (Aug 23, 2012)

The use of pink as distinctive of girls can be dated back at least to 1868, in Louisa May Alcott's Little Women, when, after being shown boy and girl twins, Laurie asks:
Most remarkable children I ever saw. Which is which?...Amy put a blue ribbon on the boy and a pink on the girl, French fashion, so you can always tell.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pink


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 23, 2012)

Ακριβώς δέκα αράδες πιο κάτω, στο ίδιο άρθρο της γουίκη λέει:

An article in the trade publication Earnshaw's Infants' Department in June 1918 said: "The generally accepted rule is pink for the boys, and blue for the girls. The reason is that pink, being a more decided and stronger color, is more suitable for the boy, while blue, which is more delicate and dainty, is prettier for the girl."

Και οι δύο περιπτώσεις από τη γουίκη αναφέρονται/καλύπτονται στο άρθρο του Straight Dope, στο οποίο παρέπεμψε η SBE. Νομίζω ότι έχουμε επαρκή τεκμηρίωση :) για να κλείσει αυτό το ασήμαντο θέμα με ένα «τρεχαγύρευε».


----------



## Zazula (Aug 23, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Σοβαρά τώρα, επαναλαμβάνω για μια ακόμη φορά ότι η επιστήμη του σήμερα είναι διαφορετική. Κανείς δεν μπορεί να κατευθύνει ολόκληρο κλάδο, τα πράγματα είναι απείρως πιο αξιοκρατικά (στην ουσία η αξιοκρατία στην επιστήμη είναι σύγχρονη) και όλες οι επιστήμες έχουν πλέον σταθερές και ισχυρές βάσεις, σοβαρές μεθοδολογίες, μεγαλύτερο όγκο βιβλιογραφίας και πολύ περισσότερο λαό.


Πάντως ούτε κι αυτή η θεώρηση είναι απόλυτα ακριβής, καθότι και η επιστήμη διακρίνεται από την ανθρώπινη αδυναμία της αντίστασης στην αλλαγή (στην αλλαγή παραδείγματος, εν προκειμένω). Ενδεικτικά αναφέρω:


Zazula said:


> Όλοι επί δεκαετίες «βλέπαμε καθημερινά και γνωρίζαμε βιωματικά» ότι το έλκος τού στομάχου προκαλείται από υπερβολική ποσότητα οξέων στο στομάχι, κατάσταση η οποία επιβαρυνόταν από το άγχος και τα καυτερά (αμφότερα είχαν κατηγορηθεί ως αίτια τού έλκους). Το ίδιο υποστήριζε και η ιατρική κοινότητα, και έβγαλε τρελό τον γιατρό Γιάννη Λυκούδη και όποιον άλλον δεν ευθυγραμμιζόταν με την "απόλυτη αλήθεια" που κατείχε η ιατρική κοινότητα και «έβλεπε καθημερινά και γνώριζε βιωματικά» ο κόσμος ολόκληρος. Οι άνθρωποι αυτοί (δηλαδή οι γιατροί τού καθεστωτικού προτύπου) ήταν τόσο λυσσαλέοι στην αντίδρασή τους και τόσο φασιστικοί στην πρακτική τους, που δεν δέχονταν κανένα αποτέλεσμα έρευνας που γινόταν με αυστηρά επιστημονικά κριτήρια και δεν επιβεβαίωνε τα όσα έλεγαν, και δεν επέτρεπαν ούτε καν να δημοσιευτεί: (1) Peptic ulcer - History, (2) Timeline of peptic ulcer disease and Helicobacter pylori.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 23, 2012)

Zazula said:


> Πάντως ούτε κι αυτή η θεώρηση είναι απόλυτα ακριβής, καθότι και η επιστήμη διακρίνεται από την ανθρώπινη αδυναμία της αντίστασης στην αλλαγή (στην αλλαγή παραδείγματος, εν προκειμένω). Ενδεικτικά αναφέρω:



Δεν διαφωνώ καθόλου. Δεν ξέρω αν το πρόσεξες, αλλά χρησιμοποίησα συγκριτικό βαθμό στο ποστ μου. Ακόμη η επιστήμη δεν είναι απόλυτα αξιοκρατική. Βέβαια στην υπόθεση που αναφέρεις έχουμε ένα πιο πολύπλοκο πρόβλημα και μπαίνει στην μέση και το ελληνικό κατεστημένο. Πάντως και πάλι μιλάμε για μισό αιώνα πριν (όσον αφορά την αντιμετώπιση του εν λόγω γιατρού). Φυσικά το σύστημα δεν είναι ούτε και τώρα απόλυτα αξιοκρατικό, αλλά σαφέστατα είναι πολύ πιο αξιοκρατικό από ό,τι ήταν πριν 50, πριν 100 και πριν 200 χρόνια, σε εκθετικό βαθμό. Κι ελπίζουμε κάποτε η επιστήμη να είναι απόλυτα αξιοκρατική, διάφανη και προσβάσιμη 100% σε όλους.


----------



## Inachus (Aug 26, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Υπάρχουν κάποιες ενδείξεις ότι οι Μακεδόνες μιλούσαν κάποια άλλη γλώσσα ή ότι ήταν δίγλωσσοι, πάντως. Το γεγονός ότι δεν θεωρούνταν ελληνικό φύλο, από τους υπόλοιπους Έλληνες, τουλάχιστον μέχρι τα Περσικά, νομίζω ότι είναι μια τέτοια ένδειξη. Το ότι δεν υπάρχουν μακεδονικά γραπτά πριν την δεδομένη περίοδο που ξέρουμε ότι μιλούσαν ελληνικά, είναι λίγο ύποπτο, αλλά ας μην πάμε σε συνωμοσίες.


 Μήπως δε μιλούσαν απλά τη διάλεκτο των Αθηναίων και μιλούσαν άλλη ελληνική διάλεκτο; Αν μιλούσαν άλλη γλώσσα πώς δικαιολογούνται τα ελληνικά ονόματα των Μακεδόνων (σε ποια γλώσσα είναι το Αρχέλαος, το Φίλιππος, το Κλεοπάτρα; ), τα τοπωνύμια (τι σημαίνει Θεσσαλονίκη, Άργος, Αιγαί; ) ή τα ονόματα των μακεδονικών μηνών; Και αυτά δεν είναι ενδείξεις, είναι αποδείξεις. Για το ότι δε συμμετείχαν στους Ολυμπιακούς αγώνες, αποκλείεται να το έκαναν γιατί δεν ενδιαφέρονταν; Δεν ήταν και οι μόνοι στον ελληνικό χώρο, και άλλοι Έλληνες δεν συμμετείχαν. Όταν όμως άρχισαν να γίνονται υπολογίσιμη πολιτική δύναμη στο χώρο, ενδιαφέρθηκαν και γι' αυτό το κομμάτι και συμμετείχαν κανονικά.


----------



## SBE (Aug 26, 2012)

Όπως φαίνεται και από την κουβέντα που προηγήθηκε, μιλούσαν άλλη ελληνική διάλεκτο. 
Και όπως είπε ο Π2, ούτε οι Κύπριοι συμμετείχαν στους αγώνες.


----------



## MelidonisM (Aug 26, 2012)

SBE said:


> Όπως φαίνεται και από την κουβέντα που προηγήθηκε, μιλούσαν άλλη ελληνική διάλεκτο.
> Και όπως είπε ο Π2, ούτε οι Κύπριοι συμμετείχαν στους αγώνες.



ο ΜΜ 

ή ελληνική διάλεκτος ή αδελφή γλώσσα των ελληνικών, όπως πορτογαλικά με ισπανικά, ή ολλανδικά με γερμανικά


----------



## Inachus (Aug 27, 2012)

MelidonisM said:


> ή ελληνική διάλεκτος ή αδελφή γλώσσα των ελληνικών, όπως πορτογαλικά με ισπανικά, ή ολλανδικά με γερμανικά



Η Ελληνιστική ή Αλεξανδρινή Κοινή ήταν η πρώτη ελληνική κοινή γλώσσα, και αυτή δημιουργήθηκε ύστερα και ως αποτέλεσμα των κατακτήσεων των Μακεδόνων. Πιο πριν υπήρχαν διάλεκτοι και αργότερα κυριάρχησε η αττική στον πνευματικό κόσμο κυρίως. 

"Ισπανικά" θα εννοείς τα καστιλλιάνικα και όχι τα καταλανικά ή τα γαλικιανά που μιλιούνται στη Γαλικία (Β.Δ. Ισπανία πάνω από Πορτογαλία) και μοιάζουν πιο πολύ με τα πορτογαλικά παρά με τα ισπανικά (καστιλλιάνικα). ;)


----------



## SBE (Aug 27, 2012)

H αττική διάλεκτος προηγείται της ελληνιστικής κοινής, έτσι δεν είναι;


----------



## Inachus (Aug 27, 2012)

Ακριβώς.
(Αττική διάλεκτος)


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 27, 2012)

Inachus said:


> Μήπως δε μιλούσαν απλά τη διάλεκτο των Αθηναίων και μιλούσαν άλλη ελληνική διάλεκτο; Αν μιλούσαν άλλη γλώσσα πώς δικαιολογούνται τα ελληνικά ονόματα των Μακεδόνων (σε ποια γλώσσα είναι το Αρχέλαος, το Φίλιππος, το Κλεοπάτρα; ), τα τοπωνύμια (τι σημαίνει Θεσσαλονίκη, Άργος, Αιγαί; ) ή τα ονόματα των μακεδονικών μηνών; Και αυτά δεν είναι ενδείξεις, είναι αποδείξεις. Για το ότι δε συμμετείχαν στους Ολυμπιακούς αγώνες, αποκλείεται να το έκαναν γιατί δεν ενδιαφέρονταν; Δεν ήταν και οι μόνοι στον ελληνικό χώρο, και άλλοι Έλληνες δεν συμμετείχαν. Όταν όμως άρχισαν να γίνονται υπολογίσιμη πολιτική δύναμη στο χώρο, ενδιαφέρθηκαν και γι' αυτό το κομμάτι και συμμετείχαν κανονικά.



Τα ελληνικά ονόματα δικαιολογούνται από δύο πράγματα: α) πρόκειται για νεότερα ονόματα, κατά βάση, και β) μπορεί να πρόκειται για ελληνικές αντίστοιχες· όπως π.χ. ο Πάρις ήταν γνωστός και ως Αλέξανδρος, το ένα καθαρά ελληνικό όνομα και το άλλο ξένο. Η Θεσσαλονίκη δεν είναι κανονικό όνομα, είναι από το Θεσσαλών Νίκη. Ούτε π.χ. το "Ολυμπιάδα" είναι πραγματικό όνομα (το αληθινό της όνομα ήταν Μυρτάλη) αν και αυτή δεν ήταν απ' την Μακεδονία. Αυτά δεν είναι αποδείξεις για τίποτα. Και οι Βρετανοί είχαν δυο επίσημες γλώσσες και μάλιστα η επίσημη γλώσσα του παλατιού ήταν τα γαλλικά, για πάρα πολύ καιρό. Άλλωστε, αν θέλεις να το πάμε ονοματικά, τι ελληνικά ονόματα είναι τα Κάρανος, Αμύντας, Κάσσανδρος, Αυδάτα, Μήδα; Αλλά ούτε όλοι οι Έλληνες είχαν ελληνικά ονόματα κι αυτό δεν έχει καμμιά σχέση με την καταγωγή τους. Το "Οδυσσέας" π.χ. δεν είναι ελληνικό όνομα. Ούτε τα ονόματα των θεών είναι ελληνικά. Τα ονόματα δεν αποτελούν ούτε ασφαλείς ενδείξεις, πόσο μάλλον αποδείξεις για κάτι.

Στους Ολυμπιακούς αγώνες δεν συμμετείχαν γιατί δεν τους επιτρεπόταν, όχι γιατί δεν ήθελαν. Αυτό το ξέρουμε.

Πολλά από τα τοπωνύμια μοιάζουν προελληνικά, αλλά αυτό δεν έχει σχέση με την γλώσσα, το ξαναλέω. Γενικά τα κύρια ονόματα δεν αποδεικνύουν τίποτα και σε καμμία χώρα. Είναι μόνο ενδείξεις των σχέσεων ενός λαού ή φυλής με κάποια άλλη. Ούτε αποδείξεις για το αντίθετο θα μπορούσαν να είναι, βέβαια.


----------



## Inachus (Aug 27, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Τα ελληνικά ονόματα δικαιολογούνται από δύο πράγματα: α) πρόκειται για νεότερα ονόματα, κατά βάση, και β) μπορεί να πρόκειται για ελληνικές αντίστοιχες· όπως π.χ. ο Πάρις ήταν γνωστός και ως Αλέξανδρος, το ένα καθαρά ελληνικό όνομα και το άλλο ξένο. Η Θεσσαλονίκη δεν είναι κανονικό όνομα, είναι από το Θεσσαλών Νίκη. Ούτε π.χ. το "Ολυμπιάδα" είναι πραγματικό όνομα (το αληθινό της όνομα ήταν Μυρτάλη) αν και αυτή δεν ήταν απ' την Μακεδονία. Αυτά δεν είναι αποδείξεις για τίποτα. Και οι Βρετανοί είχαν δυο επίσημες γλώσσες και μάλιστα η επίσημη γλώσσα του παλατιού ήταν τα γαλλικά, για πάρα πολύ καιρό. Άλλωστε, αν θέλεις να το πάμε ονοματικά, τι ελληνικά ονόματα είναι τα Κάρανος, Αμύντας, Κάσσανδρος, Αυδάτα, Μήδα; Αλλά ούτε όλοι οι Έλληνες είχαν ελληνικά ονόματα κι αυτό δεν έχει καμμιά σχέση με την καταγωγή τους. Το "Οδυσσέας" π.χ. δεν είναι ελληνικό όνομα. Ούτε τα ονόματα των θεών είναι ελληνικά. Τα ονόματα δεν αποτελούν ούτε ασφαλείς ενδείξεις, πόσο μάλλον αποδείξεις για κάτι.
> 
> Στους Ολυμπιακούς αγώνες δεν συμμετείχαν γιατί δεν τους επιτρεπόταν, όχι γιατί δεν ήθελαν. Αυτό το ξέρουμε.
> 
> Πολλά από τα τοπωνύμια μοιάζουν προελληνικά, αλλά αυτό δεν έχει σχέση με την γλώσσα, το ξαναλέω. Γενικά τα κύρια ονόματα δεν αποδεικνύουν τίποτα και σε καμμία χώρα. Είναι μόνο ενδείξεις των σχέσεων ενός λαού ή φυλής με κάποια άλλη. Ούτε αποδείξεις για το αντίθετο θα μπορούσαν να είναι, βέβαια.



Κύρια ονόματα
Τα ονόματα από μόνα τους μπορεί να μην αποδεικνύουν την εθνικότητα κάποιου λαού, σου δίνουν όμως κάποιες πληροφορίες που σε οδηγούν κάπου. Ασφαλώς, οι Μακεδόνες είχαν και ονόματα άγνωστης προέλευσης, αλλά τέτοια -όπως ανφέρθηκε- είχαν και οι άλλοι Έλληνες, π.χ. Οδυσσέας. Ακόμη, υπήρχαν ονόματα που ήταν δημοφιλή τόσο στη Μακεδονία όσο και στην υπόλοιπη Ελλάδα, π.χ. Αλέξανδρος, Ορέστης, Νίκανδρος, Παυσανίας. Υπήρχαν όμως και ονόματα με καθαρή ελληνική ετυμολογία που ανήκαν μόνο σε Μακεδόνες. Τα ονόματα Φίλιππος, Αρχέλαος, Αργαίος, Αλκέτας, Αμύντας , Κλεοπάτρα δε νομίζω να έχουν απαντηθεί σε άλλους Έλληνες πλην των Μακεδόνων - και εδώ δεν μπορούμε να μιλάμε για ελληνικά αντίστοιχα. Αυτό, όσο και να κλείνουμε τα μάτια μας, κάτι λέει. 

Τοπωνύμια
Μερικά μπορεί να είναι προελληνικά, άλλα όμως έχουν καθαρή ελληνική προέλευση χωρίς να πρόκειται για ονόματα αποικιών που είχαν ιδρύσει νότιοι Έλληνες: Αιγαί, Πέλλα, Βεργίνα, Ορεστίς, Άργος Ορεστικόν, Ηράκλεια, Δίον, Θεσσαλονίκη, Αμφίπολις, Έδεσσα, Φίλιπποι, Μεθώνη, Πύδνα, Αντιγόνεια, Γαρησκός, Όλυνθος, Αιανή, Εράτυρα, Γορτυνία, Αταλάντη, Ειδομένη, Γορτυνία, Άρνισσα, Απολλωνία.

Ολυμπιακοί αγώνες
Αυτό που ξέρουμε είναι ότι έπαιρναν μέρος. Το από πότε δεν έχει σημασία, αυτό που μετράει κυρίως είναι ότι οι Ελλανοδίκες, οι μόνοι αρμόδιοι κριτές, αποφάνθηκαν ότι οι Μακεδόνες ήταν τόσο Έλληνες όσο και οι συναθλητές τους που είχαν προβάλει ένσταση για ευνόητους ίσως λόγους.


----------



## Hellegennes (Aug 27, 2012)

Inachus said:


> Τοπωνύμια
> Μερικά μπορεί να είναι προελληνικά, άλλα όμως έχουν καθαρή ελληνική προέλευση χωρίς να πρόκειται για ονόματα αποικιών που είχαν ιδρύσει νότιοι Έλληνες: Αιγαί, Πέλλα, Βεργίνα, Ορεστίς, Άργος Ορεστικόν, Ηράκλεια, Δίον, Θεσσαλονίκη, Αμφίπολις, Έδεσσα, Φίλιπποι, Μεθώνη, Πύδνα, Αντιγόνεια, Γαρησκός, Όλυνθος, Αιανή, Εράτυρα, Γορτυνία, Αταλάντη, Ειδομένη, Γορτυνία, Άρνισσα, Απολλωνία.



Δεν μου μοιάζουν όλα αυτά για ελληνικά. Ειδικότερα τα Απολλωνία, Όλυνθος, Γαρήσκος, Πύδνα, Μεθώνη, Έδεσσα, Γορτυνία, Άρνισσα. Υπ' όψιν ότι αυτό το λέω χωρίς να ανοίξω ειδικό λεξικό. Δεν είναι επιβεβαιωμένες πληροφορίες. Ούτε βέβαια και όλα τα τοπωνύμια έχουν γνωστά έτυμα. Μπορεί κάποιο να μοιάζει προελληνικό και να μην είναι.

Όπως και να 'χει, στην καλύτερη περίπτωση μιλάμε για ενδείξεις. Π.χ., αν για κάποιον λόγο δεν ξέραμε την ιστορία της Αιγύπτου προ Πτολεμαίων, εύλογα θα μπορούσαμε να υποθέσουμε ότι οι Αιγύπτιοι ήταν Έλληνες και μιλούσαν ελληνικά.


----------



## Inachus (Aug 27, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Δεν μου μοιάζουν όλα αυτά για ελληνικά. Ειδικότερα τα Απολλωνία, Όλυνθος, Γαρήσκος, Πύδνα, Μεθώνη, Έδεσσα, Γορτυνία, Άρνισσα. Υπ' όψιν ότι αυτό το λέω χωρίς να ανοίξω ειδικό λεξικό. Δεν είναι επιβεβαιωμένες πληροφορίες. Ούτε βέβαια και όλα τα τοπωνύμια έχουν γνωστά έτυμα. Μπορεί κάποιο να μοιάζει προελληνικό και να μην είναι.


Ορισμένα μπορεί να μην είναι ελληνικά, όμως το ίδιο μπορείς να πεις και για ονόματα περιοχών/πόλεων της νότιας Ελλάδας, όπως Κόρινθος. Υπήρχε αρχαία αρκαδική πόλη Γόρτυς με άγνωστη προέλευση ονόματος. Ο Κηφισσός και ο Ιλισσός στην Αττική , το ίδιο. 
Εγώ στάθηκα και στην περίπτωση των ελληνικών ονομάτων που δεν τα έχουμε βρει σε άλλους Έλληνες τουλάχιστον πριν από την ελληνιστική εποχή παρά μονο σε Μακεδόνες π.χ. Φίλιππος, Αρχέλαος. 
Εν πάση περιπτώσει, οι αρχαίοι Μακεδόνες δεν ήταν αυτοί που εξελλήνισαν την περιοχή (δεν λεγόταν πάντα Μακεδονία) που αργότερα πήρε το όνομά τους ; Οι ίδιοι δεν ήταν που διέδωσαν τον ελληνικό πολιτισμό και την ελληνική γλώσσα στην Ασία και την Αίγυπτο, ύστερα από την εκστρατεία του Αλεξάνδρου και την ίδρυση των ελληνιστικών βασιλείων; Και τόσα άλλα... Λέτε να μη μιλούσαν ελληνικά;



Hellegennes said:


> Όπως και να 'χει, στην καλύτερη περίπτωση μιλάμε για ενδείξεις. Π.χ., αν για κάποιον λόγο δεν ξέραμε την ιστορία της Αιγύπτου προ Πτολεμαίων, εύλογα θα μπορούσαμε να υποθέσουμε ότι οι Αιγύπτιοι ήταν Έλληνες και μιλούσαν ελληνικά.


Αυτό δε θα το έλεγες αν ο βασιλικός οίκος των Πτολεμαίων δεν ήταν Μακεδονικός, αν ήταν Περσικός π.χ. ;)


----------



## pidyo (Aug 29, 2012)

Αρχαία Μακεδονία: Γλώσσα, ιστορία, πολιτισμός (ο τόμος είναι ελεύθερα προσβάσιμος στο λινκ στο κάτω μέρος της σελίδας). Σε όσους αντέχουν την εξειδικευμένη ορολογία, συνιστώ ιδίως τα άρθρα των Emilio Crespo και Julián Méndez Dosuna, με πλήρη επισκόπηση των σχετικών δεδομένων (ο πρώτος τείνει προς την θεωρία της «φρυγικής» επιρροής, ο δεύτερος προς την θεωρία της ενδογενούς εξέλιξης της διαλέκτου).


----------



## MelidonisM (Aug 29, 2012)

Inachus said:


> "Ισπανικά" θα εννοείς τα καστιλλιάνικα και όχι τα καταλανικά ή τα γαλικιανά που μιλιούνται στη Γαλικία (Β.Δ. Ισπανία πάνω από Πορτογαλία) και μοιάζουν πιο πολύ με τα πορτογαλικά παρά με τα ισπανικά (καστιλλιάνικα). ;)



όλες αυτές είναι ομομήτριες γλώσσες της ιβηρο-ρωμανικής ομάδας



Hellegennes said:


> Δεν μου μοιάζουν όλα αυτά για ελληνικά. Ειδικότερα τα Απολλωνία, Όλυνθος, Γαρήσκος, Πύδνα, Μεθώνη, Έδεσσα, Γορτυνία, Άρνισσα. .



Είτε αποικίες, είτε προελληνικά, ούτε ένα μακεδονικό, όπως Αιγές ή Πέλλα. Για να βρεις μακεδονικά τοπωνύμια πρέπει να ψάξεις πόλεις που οι ίδιοι ίδρυσαν.



Hellegennes said:


> τι ελληνικά ονόματα είναι τα Κάρανος, Αμύντας, Κάσσανδρος, Αυδάτα, Μήδα;



Η Αυδάτα ιλλυριή, η Μήδα θρακο-γέτισσα. Κάρανος, κοίρανος (βασιλιάς) Αμύντωρ στη μυθολογία, Κάσσανδρος, Κασσάνδρα, και αυτό μυθολογικό, αν και άγνωστης ετυμολογίας το πρώτο συνθετικό.
Το μακεδονικό ονομαστικό μας λέει πολλά, ότι σχετίζεται με την ελληνική, αλλά δεν ξεκαθαρίζει αν πρόκειται για περιθωριακή διάλεκτο ή ομομήτρια γλώσσα.


----------

